# Micklem Bridle..Legal in HUS?



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Im almost 100% sure that according to USEF rules those aren't allowed in hunter classes run under USEF guidlines.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know for sure, but my gut says "no". HUS calls for traditional, functional tack.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

omg that bridle looks horrid...the throatlatch looks waaaaaaay too tight!


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree with Katze. Its just plane cruel looking. Its just not worth it for that amount of money.


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

IT'S SIMPLE - LET'S REDESIGN THE HORSE'S HEAD - Barnmice Equestrian Social Community ~ The micklem bridle was ORIGINALLY suppose to be a bit less bridle. But we have some how converted it into a bridle with a bit, putting more pressure on the bit, throuat latch and nose band.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I do not get how it is cruel Southern. Did you read the article you posted? It was designed to TAKE AWAY pressure from the usual spots on the horses face._

_And there really isn't a true throat latch on it, and it does not affect the horses windpipe at all, because it gaps in the middle in between the jaw bone._


_To the OP...I would go through the rule books on this one to double check. _


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

VelvetsAB said:


> _I do not get how it is cruel Southern. Did you read the article you posted? It was designed to TAKE AWAY pressure from the usual spots on the horses face._
> 
> _And there really isn't a true throat latch on it, and it does not affect the horses windpipe at all, because it gaps in the middle in between the jaw bone._
> 
> ...


I was talking about the one With the bit. It is originally suppose to be a bit less bridle. But of course, humans altered it to become a bridle with a bit.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

It was not supposed to be a bitless bridle. The inventor simply suggests that it could, theoretically, double as a bitless bridle. The whole shebang is designed to be much more comfortable and utilitarian than a normal bridle/noseband combo.


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> It was not supposed to be a bitless bridle. The inventor simply suggests that it could, theoretically, double as a bitless bridle. The whole shebang is designed to be much more comfortable and utilitarian than a normal bridle/noseband combo.


I actually think I have some other bridle mixed up with this one :lol: Sorry for the confusion . I ride with a western bridle , so I don't have to worry about a noseband :-|


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I would seriously doubt it would be appropriate for any hunter classes. It was morse designed for event/jump/dressage.


----------

